# Power threading fasteners on the Sherline lathe



## Zeb (May 26, 2021)

Just a brief video of a run of screws that I did for my steam engine by inverting the Sherline lathe gear attachment set. I wouldn't recommend this if you are forgetful (I like checklists) or might mix the speed control for a water faucet during a panic! The application is quite small and light. Nice thing too is that the gears can be disengaged after use. An extension allows for hand threading without having to remove the motor, which was a big plus for me.


----------

